
ACM Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct - li4ick
https://www.acm.org/code-of-ethics
======
4cao
Very comprehensive and well-written. I'm positively surprised. A lot of it is
applicable to other professions as well. Definitely worth checking out. In
particular the sections about FOSS and user privacy (1.5 and 1.6 respectively)
are commendable.

